# Battery light/ weird chain rattling like noise when at idle



## Calebthegr8 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a 2012 r56 Mini Cooper s with the n18 and just had the battery light show up, and a weird chain like rattling noise that is apparent at idle. I was wondering what is wrong with the car and approx how much it would cost to get fixed. i took a video of the noise and can email it to someone but can't post it on here.


----------



## 645/333 (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you have a stethoscope (mechanics one cheap to buy) and check out the alternator bearings, noise?


----------

